# why am I unable to synchronize all photograph in my iphone4?



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

i bought new iPhone4 last week and i am trying to synchronize all pictures from my Samsung android phone to iPhone..but i am unable to do it.... help:facepalm:


----------

